# ***Official GFX GP Round 2****



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well welcome back to the MMA Forum Graphics Grand Prix, As we head into round 2 our numbers have been divided, half will fight it out for the B side prize of 100, 000 Vbookie points, the other have will continue to strive to become 2009 MMA Forum GFX Grand Prix Champion and win 1,000, 000 VBookie points as well as premium membership should the winner be a non paid member.. So lets get down to buisiness,here is how we stand.










Our second round A side match ups are as follows.
The Final Four
jbritt VS Toxic
Chuck8807 VS D.P.

On the B side we have 

Steph05050 VS Gara

Eric2004BC VS Norway1 VS scottysullivan

_There may be some shuffling if not all submissions are recieved._

Pauly J has been eliminated do to failure to submit a piece for round 1.

You will all have till *Tuesday March 31 at 11:59 PM* To submit your pieces voting will got up wednesday and if I dont have your piece by then you will be disqualified.


Submission Requirements.

Since this is the Graphics GP and not the Signature GP this weeks challenge is *NOT A SIGNATURE*, instead the challenge this week is to create an event poster for any upcoming or past Major MMA Event.

Size Requirements, Maximum* 480 X 620 *(all submissions should be close to these dimensions)


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

While I'm happy I made it to the 2nd round...now I have to do an event poster against Chuck....who beasted on the last one. This is going to be tough..let's see what happens.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

I think I'm gonna have to forfeit. I have no idea how to make an event poster its new to me...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Gara said:


> I think I'm gonna have to forfeit. I have no idea how to make an event poster its new to me...


Nah don't forfeit...check this thread out for inspiration:

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/49731-mmaf-mma-event-poster-design-contest-week-ending-jan-23rd-2009-a.html


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gara its seriously pretty easy actually to make its the creative process behind it that is the hardest.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok I'll try it but I'm not promising anything special, I'm at a disadvantage on this one...Cheers!


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Gara said:


> Ok I'll try it but I'm not promising anything special, I'm at a disadvantage on this one...Cheers!


This will be my 1st poster as well.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

hey tox i was wondering how we came to use the 480x620 proportions i only bring this up because i find its not the same proportions that is usually used for posters 

http://ufcstore.resultspage.com/search?SESSID=7c4f195c344a2dd2a14d7068d7f70447&p=Q&w=poster

every one of the ufc official posters is 27in. x 39in. which would be like 6.75in. x 9.7in. if you wanna make it smaller but the proportions are the important thing... i only bring it up cuz i find its tough to fit some stuff on it cuz the length isnt quite long enough ...but we dont have to change it for this contest cuz i dont wanna make anyone have to re-do theirs but i was hoping in the future for poster contests we could maybe use the official proprtions? what does everyone think? Just an idea.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

hmmm a poster design, i think ive got a couple of good idea for this one so i should be able to throw something good together


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah, I just went off the top of my head looking at a blank PSD so Its definaly a good idea for future contests Chuck.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I got mine done and submitted so we'll see how it goes...


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Unfortunately had to rush mine becuase i'm out for all of tommorrow but Toxic i've sent it to you anyway, good luck all.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Scotty I never got it.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

i just sent it now... you got it? Wait for the graphic to load before you judge how good it is...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Good luck all you guys. And good luck Chuck. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn, I swear Ive made like 5 posters and just finally got one Im happy with.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I made two, and they both suck.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Good luck all you guys. *And good luck Chuck*. :thumb02:


i see what you did there, with the film called "good luck chuck" :thumb02: lol

man im so lucky my downstairs computer has photoshop on it, coz i totally messed up my laptop 2day and now i gotta buy a new one, but luckily this computer has photoshop so i will still be able to do my posters


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah same here, i edited my old poster Toxic and sent you my final piece


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You bet, I got it Scotty and delted the old one to make sure there isnt a mix up.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> i see what you did there, with the film called "good luck chuck" :thumb02: lol


Hahaha, I didn't even notice that. :laugh:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I did some messing around with mine and now I am pumped about it and cant wait to get it up.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I did some messing around with mine and now I am pumped about it and cant wait to get it up.


Oh geez, i'm in trouble:laugh:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dont get to excited, everytime I save it as a Jpeg it gets messed up, now Im frustrated, I wanted to email it and get somebody to convert it to a jpeg for me but the .psd is to big, grrrr!!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well least you got it fixed toxic....you did get mine i sent you right?

also if everyone sends there before deadlines are you gonna but the voting up earlier or just still wait


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If I get them all I'll put it up early but I probably have less then half right now.

Right now I got, Stephs, mine,scottysullivan and Gara. so thats only 4 outta 9, so an early voting is wishful thinking me thinks,


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

alright cool


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

its is in fact very "cool" Steph, I actually have Eric's to now.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Dont get to excited, everytime I save it as a Jpeg it gets messed up


Toxic save your work as a png...not that much more space and much better quality!!!


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i spent a few hours on mine getting it right and changign so much of it around. When i thought id finsihed it id get a better idea n change it again lol, but now im quite pleased with how it turned out


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm just heading to school so i'll get on the poster right after i come back.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

We might not get this any earlier cuz I'm still working on mine and I'm not happy at all.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No worries D.P. dont rush it its not like its really gonna matter besides there is more than just you, the voting will be up tommorow anyways.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> No worries D.P. dont rush it its not like its really gonna matter besides there is more than just you, *the voting will be up tommorow anyways.*


Wait, so they're due in already, why would the voting be up?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tuesday at midnight is the cut off, with voting going up wednesday.(long as I have it when I put up the voting wednesday)


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh sh** so I gotta finish mine today lol. Alright thanks.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was confused as to what you were talking about.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, I had forgot that hey were due already my bad. I'll have to rush back to my room after class and get it done...I have to rush it because I have massive design hw to do.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Just realized how small the poster dimensions are.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gotta be so they down over extend the forum, if you make them to big you gotta scroll over at to see them all and it makes it a pain in the arse to view.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Got mine in.

And yeah, making them too big is bad especially when you're judging them and you have to scroll to view the rest of it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think I got all of them but Norway1's now, D.P and jbritt practically submitted at the exact same time I think its a conspiracy...


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Gotta be so they down over extend the forum, if you make them to big you gotta scroll over at to see them all and it makes it a pain in the arse to view.


I think it's the perfect size now, lol. When I made a new document with the dimensions it came out small. So I thought that was gonna be the size.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yours is good jbritt now worries.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

have u got all the posters now?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Everyone but Norway's but he sent me a PM telling me he wasnt gonna have time.

Voting is now up.


----------

